# Aruba Surf Club ZZAA location?



## buzzy (Mar 20, 2013)

I noticed that our building/room location is code ZZAA oceanview.  But I found an old thread where that code may not be a good thing...can anyone clarify and if this is not a good classification, if I could make any requests and what they would be?

Thanks!

Originally Posted by Werner Weiss  
Here's a thread that says ZZAA is 2-bedroom ocean-side, and that "Oceanside at the SC is the building closest to the beach- best exchange other than the few OF rooms."

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114261

Congratulations on your great exchange. 


Just got back from a ZZAA exchange. We were assigned room 4720, 14th floor of the lobby building. Had a sideways ocean view and basically faced what seemed like the service area ( where the dumpsters are!) for the hotel and parking lot of the Ocean Club next door.

I was busy and did not call to make a request 2 weeks out, so not sure if I could had gotten something better, but was not too enamored with what I thought/hoped based on discussions here would be a better view.


----------



## m61376 (Mar 20, 2013)

Usually they give you the category of your exchange at the SC. ZZAA is an Oceanside category, which is in the Lighthouse tower; you were placed in the Compass building. I didn't think any of the top floor rooms had lousy views, but I prefer the poolside rooms, so as to look at the ocean over the pools. The rear of the Compass building has views impeded by the Ocean Club, but the OC is only 6 stories high so most of the upper floor rooms still have good ocean views.

oops- sorry- Dioxide is right (as usual ;-))- ZZAA is OV; ZZAD is OS.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 21, 2013)

Looking at the Marriott II Unit Codes list, ZZAA is indeed an Ocean View category. ZZAD is what would be Ocean Side. So it seems that the OP was placed in the unit that was on their II confirmation. We are confirmed in to a ZZAA unit code for our May Aruba trip and our reservation on Marriott.com indicates Ocean View.

Thanks for the feedback buzzy on the Ocean View unit you were assigned at the Surf Club. We will request a pool view unit as m61376 suggests and hope for the best.

One other thing to consider buzzy is that you were traveling during a peak travel time when there is probably a pretty high owner occupancy in Aruba. So I would expect the best views and units to go to the owners staying on their week.


----------



## buzzy (Mar 21, 2013)

m61376 said:


> Usually they give you the category of your exchange at the SC. ZZAA is an Oceanside category, which is in the Lighthouse tower; you were placed in the Compass building. I didn't think any of the top floor rooms had lousy views, but I prefer the poolside rooms, so as to look at the ocean over the pools. The rear of the Compass building has views impeded by the Ocean Club, but the OC is only 6 stories high so most of the upper floor rooms still have good ocean views.



So should I ask for poolside rooms high floor?  It seems from the posting that I copied that some of the rooms can be stinkers....


----------



## buzzy (Mar 21, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Looking at the Marriott II Unit Codes list, ZZAA is indeed an Ocean View category. ZZAD is what would be Ocean Side. So it seems that the OP was placed in the unit that was on their II confirmation. We are confirmed in to a ZZAA unit code for our May Aruba trip and our reservation on Marriott.com indicates Ocean View.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback buzzy on the Ocean View unit you were assigned at the Surf Club. We will request a pool view unit as m61376 suggests and hope for the best.
> 
> One other thing to consider buzzy is that you were traveling during a peak travel time when there is probably a pretty high owner occupancy in Aruba. So I would expect the best views and units to go to the owners staying on their week.



Dioxide...So you and I are assigned the same...you are going in May and I am July 4th week....please report back on how you made out with the poolside high floor request.

Do you think that the poster I was referring to, had a ZZAA code but was placed in a ZZAD category with a side view of the ocean and a dumster (14th Floor?)...Please keep me posted on your trip...I will do the same...thanks! Do you have a manager name/contact for the request?


----------



## m61376 (Mar 21, 2013)

Buzzy- no- ZZAD is OS and in the Lighthouse Tower

ZZAA rooms can be on either side of the Compass building (main building with the lobby) or in the wing of the Spyglass building which is parallel to the ocean, but set back on the property.

The lower floors of the Compass building face the Ocean Club and the views can be obstructed. Even if looking down from the 14th floor wasn't ideal, looking out would have had a lovely view of the ocean, since the Ocean Club is only 6 stories. So while it might have not been an ideal view, since looking down was marred, it still should have had a very nice sideways ocean view looking out, and isn't what I'd categorize as a dumpster view (but beauty is in the eye of the beholder...).

That said- as an exchanger with a ZZAA exchange, I'd request a poolside view, high floor, in that order, and I'd request the Spyglass building. High floors there have amazing OF type views; although it is set a little back, the wing is parallel to the ocean and the views can be OF like, esp. from the higher floors.


----------



## buzzy (Mar 21, 2013)

m61376 said:


> Buzzy- no- ZZAD is OS and in the Lighthouse Tower
> 
> ZZAA rooms can be on either side of the Compass building (main building with the lobby) or in the wing of the Spyglass building which is parallel to the ocean, but set back on the property.
> 
> ...



Understood...thank you!  Do you know if there is a map of the buildings so that I could see the layout?  Thanks for your help!

Dioxide...verify you read M63176's posting since you are in the same boat


----------



## larue (Mar 21, 2013)

Link to a resort map.

http://img.vacationclubsurvey.com/images/econfo/Resort_Maps/ac_sitemap.pdf

I have an oceanfront unit next week for Easter, but the email I received regarding preferences has a generic statement as follows:

"Owners coming on their week or through the Destination Points program will be assigned in the villa category and size owned or reserved. Interval International members will be assigned beginning on the Garden Side and in the villa size confirmed through II."​
I will be fine either way, but it looks like they are specifically disclaiming that they will even entertain giving you the view noted in your reservation.  Has anyone else see this disclaimer in their room preference email?


----------



## buzzy (Mar 21, 2013)

larue said:


> Link to a resort map.
> 
> http://img.vacationclubsurvey.com/images/econfo/Resort_Maps/ac_sitemap.pdf
> 
> ...



Interesting...seems as if II trades will get less desirable regardless of what is printed on the reservation...How did you put through your request?  Thank you for the map!


----------



## larue (Mar 21, 2013)

I received an email with a request to reply and identify my preferences, first and second preferences. I requested the Lighthouse building first and high floor second.  I also noted premiere plus dc club and platinum mr status in hopes that might make a difference.  I will post what I actually get next week when I check in.


----------



## m61376 (Mar 21, 2013)

larue said:


> Link to a resort map.
> 
> http://img.vacationclubsurvey.com/images/econfo/Resort_Maps/ac_sitemap.pdf
> 
> ...


That's VERY interesting. In the past, from my experience, from what I've heard and what I've seen posted here they assigned according to II designation, although they did accommodate a request for an OS villa when the II exchange designated an OV. But it was for only a studio and was in conjunction with our use of our owned week there, in an OS view. 

It could be simply covering their bases and protecting themselves, but there is another possibility- since there is no inventory in the trust here, and since there may be more DC requests for OV and OS villas than exchanged for DC points, might they be dipping into more premium views to fulfill DC requests for those views, such that while II retains the deposited weeks for exchanging, the DC nabs the premium view categories? Other than simply protecting themselves that's the only explanation I can think of, and does make me wonder since I never saw that before on their pre-arrival forms. 

That is a bit disturbing....


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 23, 2013)

Here is a great diagram that shows the different views at the Surf Club. I tried to find a prior post that included this image, but the one post I was able to find had a broken image, so I uploaded the version that I had to the Tripod site.


----------



## buzzy (Mar 24, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Here is a great diagram that shows the different views at the Surf Club. I tried to find a prior post that included this image, but the one post I was able to find had a broken image, so I uploaded the version that I had to the Tripod site.



Thank you !!! Are you emailing your request or calling ? Who is your contact ? Let me know how you make out


----------



## larue (Mar 24, 2013)

buzzy said:


> Thank you !!! Are you emailing your request or calling ? Who is your contact ? Let me know how you make out



I received an email this last week, or about 10 days before the date of check in, asking me to identify preferences and advising that Interval exchanges get garden view.  I also called in and spoke to room control and advised that I was hopeful they would honor the view on my reservation.  I will let you know what I get when I check in next week.  The person on the phone was more optimistic that I will get the view requested (compared to the disclaimer in the email).


----------



## buzzy (Mar 24, 2013)

larue said:


> I received an email this last week, or about 10 days before the date of check in, asking me to identify preferences and advising that Interval exchanges get garden view.  I also called in and spoke to room control and advised that I was hopeful they would honor the view on my reservation.  I will let you know what I get when I check in next week.  The person on the phone was more optimistic that I will get the view requested (compared to the disclaimer in the email).



Yes... Please do ! Very odd that what is printed on the reservation form is ignored ...


----------



## larue (Mar 31, 2013)

*View not honored but still a great room assignment*

I checked in yesterday and though I did not get the oceanfront view on my reservation, they did place me in the Light Tower building on a high floor with a north facing ocean view.  We are above the top of the neighboring Ocean Club and have great views of the ocean.  

The check in process was great, everyone was helpful and friendly and although it is spring break and Easter, it does not seem overly crowded.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 31, 2013)

larue said:


> I checked in yesterday and though I did not get the oceanfront view on my reservation, they did place me in the Light Tower building on a high floor with a north facing ocean view.  We are above the top of the neighboring Ocean Club and have great views of the ocean.
> 
> The check in process was great, everyone was helpful and friendly and although it is spring break and Easter, it does not seem overly crowded.



It seems that if you are in the Lighthouse Tower that you actually have an Ocean Side view. Just really closer to the beach than Ocean View in the Compass Tower.

It is interesting that they didn't retain the original view on your II confirmation. It would be interesting to know who that Ocean Front view went to. Did they prioritize an owner exchanging back in, or was it somehow swapped out and rented on Marriott.com or for DC points.


----------



## larue (Mar 31, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> It seems that if you are in the Lighthouse Tower that you actually have an Ocean Side view. Just really closer to the beach than Ocean View in the Compass Tower.
> 
> It is interesting that they didn't retain the original view on your II confirmation. It would be interesting to know who that Ocean Front view went to. Did they prioritize an owner exchanging back in, or was it somehow swapped out and rented on Marriott.com or for DC points.



I noticed that on Marriott.com, my view of oceanfront (which I know was not guaranteed) changed about 48 hours before check in to oceanside, which led me to believe that they assigned my room at that time.  This might be a good indicator of whether your original view will hold or not, by checking to see if the view changes right before check in.  Also, I am platinum Marriott and premiere plus multiweek enrolled member in the DC club and was told at check in that they did factor that in when assigning my room.


----------



## m61376 (Mar 31, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> It seems that if you are in the Lighthouse Tower that you actually have an Ocean Side view. Just really closer to the beach than Ocean View in the Compass Tower.
> 
> It is interesting that they didn't retain the original view on your II confirmation. It would be interesting to know who that Ocean Front view went to. Did they prioritize an owner exchanging back in, or was it somehow swapped out and rented on Marriott.com or for DC points.



I'm guessing the latter- there are very few OF rooms at the resort, and this would be a good way for Marriott to siphon them for DC point reservations (and/or for rental on Marriott.com, although since they are separate business entities, I'd think (but ho knows?) using premium view II deposits for DC point reservations would be a likely swap.


----------



## larue (Apr 1, 2013)

*Aruba Surf Club Oceanside View, 10th Floor*

I think I have this figured out.  I have attached a picture of our oceanside room view, looking north toward the Ocean Club and Marriott Hotel.  I hope this works.


----------



## GregT (Apr 1, 2013)

larue said:


> I think I have this figured out.  I have attached a picture of our oceanside room view, looking north toward the Ocean Club and Marriott Hotel.  I hope this works.



I miss Aruba....thanks for posting that picture!!

Dioxide, please do tell us what room you end up with in May, and Buzzy, please do the same.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## IngridN (Apr 1, 2013)

Interesting...we are also going to Aruba early May on an exchange. Both weeks are assigned Oceanside view. Will see what we get! In the past we have always been assigned the view on the ressie.

Ingrid


----------



## buzzy (Apr 1, 2013)

Will do Greg and thanks for the update and picture Larue!  

I don't have high hopes as we are on an II exchange, 4th of July week and well...thats it...


----------



## Ann in CA (Apr 1, 2013)

larue said:


> Link to a resort map.
> 
> http://img.vacationclubsurvey.com/images/econfo/Resort_Maps/ac_sitemap.pdf
> 
> ...



We received a similar "preference" email from Barony Beach Club with the following statement:

"Special Requests
[ ] Near Elevator [ ] Near Stairwell [ ] Near Check-in Building
[ ] Pack 'n Play [ ] High Chair [ ] No preference

All exchange reservations into the property being in the Garden View Category which is the Gardenia or Jasmine Building" 

The wording is a bit unclear, but it could mean that all EXCHANGES will be GV.  Or it could mean just that all Garden View Category res will be in those two buildings.  We have Oceanside on the II confirmation, and Courtyard on the Marriott confirmation, and there is no place to request anything but the above locations, unless we send a separate email.  I will call, as well, a couple of weeks ahead. This is the first of this type of limited choice preference email we have received.  

I have asked for room assignment advice in another thread, but nothing yet, so am studying the map, and know that it won't be the two buildings closest to the beach.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ann in CA said:


> We received a similar "preference" email from Barony Beach Club with the following statement:
> 
> "Special Requests
> [ ] Near Elevator [ ] Near Stairwell [ ] Near Check-in Building
> ...



We just received the same e-mail today. I took the options they provided as merely suggestions. Below is what was in the e-mail.

Aspect: Importance: Preference: 
Proximity: (1, or 2) (Near Elevator, No Preference) 
Other: (1, or 2) (Low Floor, High Floor, No Preference. 

I changed those to what I wanted. I replaced "Near Elevator, No Preference" with a preferred building name. We will see how it works at checkin.


----------



## IngridN (Apr 24, 2013)

I couldn't have timed this better...I was just looking for this thread as I received a personalized response to my input on Marriott's 'Vacation Experience Planning' e-mail. 

Although the view type on our exchange confirmations (2 weeks) both list Oceanside view, the personalized response I received from the Surf Club's Vacation Planner stated 'Please be aware that all Interval Int'l reservations do not have any specific view type; rooms are assigned based upon availability.........' Huh?? They certainly do have a view type specified. Given that DH and I own 2 weeks at the Surf Club (using II exchanges for this visit) and 5 Marriott TSs total, I do expect to be up there in the pecking order of room assignments. We'll see what we get...whatever it is, I can't complain as it's better than being at home!

We'll be at the Surf Club 5/4 thru 5/18 and would love to get together with other Tuggers.

Ingrid


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 24, 2013)

IngridN said:


> We'll be at the Surf Club 5/4 thru 5/18 and would love to get together with other Tuggers.
> 
> Ingrid



Looks like we are just arriving the day you depart.


----------



## BoaterMike (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm looking forward to seeing how those of you arriving in the next couple of months make out with your requests.  We're holding a ZZAA for October. 

Mike


----------



## kedler (Apr 26, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Here is a great diagram that shows the different views at the Surf Club. I tried to find a prior post that included this image, but the one post I was able to find had a broken image, so I uploaded the version that I had to the Tripod site.



Thanks for this map it was just what we were looking for! Do you have the email address for reservations? We will be there for he first two weeks of July with friends for our 30th anniversary and we want to make some requests.

Thanks again Dioxide!


----------



## ScubaKat (Apr 26, 2013)

This thread is making me miss Aruba!  We were at Surf Club last May and had a great time.  We were in a Lighthouse Ocean Side unit... I had requested the north-facing lighthouse view high floor since I figured it was the less popular side so better chances of getting a high floor.. we were placed on the 14th floor..


----------



## IngridN (May 19, 2013)

Just got back from 2 wonderful weeks at the SC! Our II ressies specified OS view and we were assigned the 7th floor, pool view in the Lighthouse Tower . We had a 1 bedroom the first week and a 2 bedroom the 2nd week. As others, I was concerned about being assigned the II view based on the language in the 'welcome' e-mail. 

During the check-in, we asked about the possibility of avoiding being moved for the 2nd week. The clerk stated that since the views for both of our weeks were the same, we would not be moved and they would simply open up the studio side for our second week. 

My take on the language in the e-mail is that if necessary, Marriott will not honor the II view if they need the view for a points ressie, rental or whatever, but will honor the view type if it is available. It may make a difference during their busy seasons and probably not during their shoulder seasons. I don't have a problem with that. 

Overheard in the elevator: prospective sucker buyer asking their salesperson if they were booked to capacity...answer was no, but they are during the winter months as well as during the summer when kids are out of school.

Ingrid


----------



## buzzy (May 19, 2013)

IngridN said:


> Just got back from 2 wonderful weeks at the SC! Our II ressies specified OS view and we were assigned the 7th floor, pool view in the Lighthouse Tower . We had a 1 bedroom the first week and a 2 bedroom the 2nd week. As others, I was concerned about being assigned the II view based on the language in the 'welcome' e-mail.
> 
> During the check-in, we asked about the possibility of avoiding being moved for the 2nd week. The clerk stated that since the views for both of our weeks were the same, we would not be moved and they would simply open up the studio side for our second week.
> 
> ...



So glad you had a great time!!

Thank you so much for your update, as we have the same code as you for the summer.  Did you put in a written request at all prior to your arrival?  I wasn't sure if that is a waste of time or not...


----------



## IngridN (May 20, 2013)

buzzy said:


> So glad you had a great time!!
> 
> Thank you so much for your update, as we have the same code as you for the summer.  Did you put in a written request at all prior to your arrival?  I wasn't sure if that is a waste of time or not...



Not for the view type, but I do put in a request for high floor, both in the Marriott ressie itself as well as via an e-mail to the resort or in the welcome e-mail. If you have preference as to pool view (south) or lighthouse view (north), be sure to indicate that as well. You have a better chance of a higher floor with a north-facing lighthouse view as most/more people prefer the pool views.

Also, don't forget to bring your floats. We always take our Swimways (there are other brands) personal floats and get lots of envious requests as to where on the island they can be found! And...have a great time.

Ingrid


----------



## buzzy (May 20, 2013)

IngridN said:


> Not for the view type, but I do put in a request for high floor, both in the Marriott ressie itself as well as via an e-mail to the resort or in the welcome e-mail. If you have preference as to pool view (south) or lighthouse view (north), be sure to indicate that as well. You have a better chance of a higher floor with a north-facing lighthouse view as most/more people prefer the pool views.
> 
> Also, don't forget to bring your floats. We always take our Swimways (there are other brands) personal floats and get lots of envious requests as to where on the island they can be found! And...have a great time.
> 
> Ingrid



Thank you!


----------



## GrayFal (May 20, 2013)

larue said:


> I think I have this figured out.  I have attached a picture of our oceanside room view, looking north toward the Ocean Club and Marriott Hotel.  I hope this works.



Is that the top of the Ritz Carlton I see peeking out behind the hotel building???


----------



## dioxide45 (May 22, 2013)

We requested a high floor in the Spyglass building. So we were hoping to have a unit in the section parallel to the ocean (should have asked for that too). We were placed in the section perpendicular to the ocean. So from the view diagram, this appears to be a garden view unit. We were given a high floor though on the 11th floor. The view isn't bad and I am not sure why MVCI assigned these higher floors a GV gategory. Here is a photo from the sunset last night from the balcony.


----------



## m61376 (May 22, 2013)

Dioxide-
I am so jealous of that sunset as I look out on the dreary weather outside! I know- some of those high floor garden views in the Spyglass building are wonderful, esp. the end units. I think they're better than some of the OV, esp. those on the lower floors of the Compass building facing N.

Have a great trip! Make sure to have at least one dinner out on the beach at sunset- lots of good choices!!


----------

